# Best Public waters for BIG bluegill?



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good Morning All!!!...I've gotta get out after work today and I'm wondering where I can get into some HUGE(or at least hand sized 6-8 in.) here in central ohio...I'm aware that the best and biggest bluegills reside private ponds but as I want to get out right after work at 5pm I don't have time to search and hunt down ponds and get permission...I can do that on days off but not when I have a limited amount of time to be on the water......any help would be greatly appreciated...take it easy and enjoy the day...Peace


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

If you have a float tube, canoe, yak, etc. hit Madison Lake. Typically not a lot of pressure and some decent panfishing and pan sized channel cats too. Use tube jigs with 1/32 & 1/16 oz, pin-mins, and road runners. I also like a single tear drop ice fishing jig tipped with a waxie or red worm. You should have no trouble catching 6 & 7 inch gills with larger gills mixed in occasionally.

No doubt farm ponds offer the best gill fishing around, but you can get some decent catches at the public lakes if you work at it.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Buckeye lake would get my vote,shallow waters.Fish with wax worms under a float around the marsh area in close,around docks,crane lake(the little lake) or around the islands.Hold onto your rods good though as channel cats are always quick to gobble up a wax worm too.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Look into booking a date on LA SU ANN wildlife area.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/where_to_fishplaceholder/fishingllsawafrllsawafr/tabid/6111/Default.aspx


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Indian Lake


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Try Beaver Lake at Prairie Oaks Metro Parks (off Amity Rd). HUGE bluegills. Have caught many fish over 8 inches


----------

